# Back to work Monday...marriage ended...



## LittleL77 (Jul 14, 2012)

He has bailed out...'too annoying'

No marriage. def no babies...what do I tell people?


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear what has happened
  

As for what to tell people - you dont owe anyone any explanations.
You need some time to yourself - forget everyone else
xx


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Don't tell them anything - its no-ones business but yours.....

I was told by a councellor that a marriage ending is like a bereavement and you have to give yourself time to get your head straight....


----------



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi
sending you hugs  ,  is there any chance he may come back?, maybe he just needs some time alone to think things through?, its noone elses business, have yougot a good friend you can confide in, again sending you   
donn1


----------



## Cyprus 4 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi 

Am so sorry to hear what has happened, tx puts so much pressure on you.  A girl at wk split with her partner while going thru tx, he just walked too and never finished tx.

You dont need to tell anyone the reasons you split, its just your business.  Can you talk to him, perhaps he needs some space.

Hugs

Cyprys x


----------



## AngelHopes (May 25, 2012)

Really sorry to hear what u are going through... Could you possibly get your husband to try counselling with you as I personally think it made such a difference and really helped my husband and me to understand each others feelings? Maybe then he can start to understand how you are feeling and you him...  Sending you lots of hugs     as for work I agree with the others it is only your business so don't feel pressured to tell anyone if you don't want to   x


----------

